# LDS Preparedness manual



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok guys, this is a dousy.

http://abysmal.com/ without scrolling down the page there is a link towards the bottom "LDS Preparedness Manual"

This is a huge, downloadable, manual for preparedness. It is basically an end all guide to prepping. It even has schedules made as to what you should buy, tips and other items in it. It's a huge resource but you can order a copy for like 8 bucks, or if you have the ink you can print it yourself without copyright issues.

I STRONGLY urge all to at least check it out and look into your area LDS Cannery. They usually charge cost for items and if I had one near me I'd be all over it!


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

I've read something like this from LDS, and I have it in pdf format. They are extremely high on preparing, which is wonderful. It said something about feel free to distribute so that I know there wasn't a copyright issue. I put it on some microSD cards to read later. I figure that if something happens, I'll still be able to power my laptop with a power inverter in the car and I can read this.


----------



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a copy of this in pdf its great


----------

